# 60 amp main breaker panel



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

WronGun said:


> I'm replacing a 60 amp main with 6ckt fuse panel for a small unit..
> 
> I'd like to upgrade to a 60amp 8ckt main breaker panel but I can't find any ? Am I looking for something that doesn't seem to exist ?
> 
> ...


Buy a 100amp mlo 12 ckt and put a 60 in to feed it leaving you 10 ckts to play with.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The industry jumps to 12 circuits.

The price move is trivial.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Glock23gp said:


> Buy a 100amp mlo 12 ckt and put a 60 in to feed it leaving you 10 ckts to play with.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk




Makes sense , I figured i was looking for it the wrong way...

It's not the same as purchasing a 100A or 200A main breaker panel with a built-in Main


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Just get 100 amp 12 space main lug panel this is more common than you think and buy a two pole 60 amp breaker and use the main backfeed kit to lock it down as a main breaker.

Even over here in my island the 12 space is more common than 8 space panels anyway.,, and ya the price make the differnce there.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

WronGun said:


> Makes sense , I figured i was looking for it the wrong way...
> 
> It's not the same as purchasing a 100A or 200A main breaker panel with a built-in Main
> 
> ...


Correct. Add a hold down kit on the breaker that feeds the panel and your golden.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Do an 8/16 panel Cutler Hammer br and a 60 ampere breaker back fed with a tie down kit. Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Funny, I am doing this right now, I have to replace 2 panels and the feeders are either 50 or 60A. 

So I will use a siemens 100A MLO panel and 2 of these holding down normal 2-pole breakers: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000SL00CE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These are the newer hold down kits which come with a little plastic piece to cover the lugs on the 2-pole breaker. Siemens started doing that with their panels and it's nice to see them keeping up with the hold down kit.

Be aware, that hold down kit will take up spaces 2 and 4 so you will lose 4 spaces in any panel you use.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Funny, I am doing this right now, I have to replace 2 panels and the feeders are either 50 or 60A.
> 
> So I will use a siemens 100A MLO panel and 2 of these holding down normal 2-pole breakers: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000SL00CE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up with the hold down kit on Siemens panels.,, 

I was used to the old style of hold down kits but seems they are updating it.

Thanks again.,, :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Square D, Homeline you can use a 2P60, and a hold down kit. the hold down kit is set up to use spaces 2 and 4, and as long as you install breakers in spaces 1 and 3, before you install the hold down kit, you lose no spaces.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

They used to make a 60 amp main breaker panel... I still see them in old houses from time to time, but I don't suppose they've been available for many years.


----------

